# Index Astartes Frost Angels



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Dunno if IA are allowed. If not read for enjoyment :biggrin:

Chapter Name: Frost Angels
Primarch: Sanguinuis
Census: 1000 Space marines
Heraldry: Quartered white and deep, regal blue with white trim, details and orange/red eyes. 
Homeworld: The Marble
Current Chapter Master: Venar Ophicum “Empty Stare”
INTRO
The Frost Angels were a third founding successor to the almighty Blood Angels. They were passive and merciless and cool. Their quartered blue and white armour meant quick death for all who stood against them. They were as silent and obedient as Astartes can be. They crept through snow, trees and rocks, lashing out of the darkness, always aiming for the killing blow. Otherwise they were wasting time. They would infiltrate into enemy territory, the heavy Astartes padding as lightly as one of such size could. Then they would wait. They were allowed no luxuries, nor did they need them. They knew their place, it was in the cold.
THE FOUNDING
The first chapter master of the Frost Angels was Acromichus. His skin was pallid and frosty; his snow white hair grew shoulder length, framing his face. Achromichus was one of Sanguinuis’ greatest, a remarkable captain. But what made him invaluable was his charisma, wit and wisdom. He served Sanguinuis most as his equerry. He was nearly driven mad by the death of his beloved Primarch. He felt guilty, guilty for defending the civilians when Sanguinuis needed him. Facing impossible odds against the Emperor’s Children, he ordered his company to retreat and regroup at the palace. The vile worshippers of Slaanesh soon forgot about the red plated men and continued wreaking havoc upon Terra’s superhives. After the decreed third founding Acromichus and his most trusted men set out into the galaxy to find a suitable world. They settled upon a small world (that was later to become the “Marble”), with temperatures below minus one hundred, in plain unliveable lands. Perfect. With the help of the Mechanicus, they built a great fortress, nearly invisible against the side of a mountain. Everything was routinely white, even on the inside, the walls turned very slowly into gray so as not to blind men as they step from darkness into the bright white glare. Achromichus then set out with his captains to recruit their men. Those were long, long years. Acromichus surveyed, studied and otherwise examined each recruit to make sure they were suitable. It took very long and they were needed before they could have a full fighting force. They sent small squads of men to help. The Frost Angels were trained with stealth tactics so as to be still helpful in the crusades and campaigns. They would infiltrate, dispose of fuel or ammo, and give valuable information about enemy armies. 
THE FROSTED ONES
Ironically, more often than not, the Astartes who acts out of place is usually granted the immense honour of donning the bio-mechanical wings of the Chapter Master, no matter how excruciatingly painful it was. 
INITIATION
The Frost Angels have a fitting initiation. They are forced to survive outside for half a month with minimal rations and only enough clothes to barely stay alive. The famous Captain Septimus burrowed nearly thirty feet below ground using a shovel made from ice and managed to keep his body over minus fifty degrees for the most part. In his underground chamber, Septimus had used the bones of long dead hopefuls to construct a fire. The dead, dry bones were even better than kindling and burned for long periods of time. He stayed under the ground unless he needed something to burn, and he staggered back to the fortress after fifteen days were marked on the wall of his cave. 
COMBAT DOCTRINE
The Frost Angels differ slightly from the codex in that they overuse stealth, and it has lost them more than one battle. Nevertheless they are very traditional and do not warm up to new tactics. Every captain has two specialist squads. These squads are designed to be self sufficient, and usually lead covert strikes on enemies. They will infiltrate the enemy’s lines and take out lead roles and smaller strike teams. After they have done all they can they report back with important notes on enemy formation and organisation and overall effectiveness and finally suggest ways that the company might better handle the situation. Even Venar Ophicum Empty Stare has such a squad led by his equerry, Knight*. The Chapter/company then takes the necessary actions to dismantle the attack, using all means needed. This usually incorporates larger forces infiltrating, in long, shallow formations. They set up ahead of the enemy if they are mobile. If not, then they keep going until they reach the points the scouts have pointed out. They then begin to harass the enemy. Firing a shot on one side to draw attention and then to unleash a volley of deadly bolts into their backs is a common method. Sometimes they all attack at once, bursting from their hiding spots with close combat weapons drawn, usually when the enemy is resting or eating. They force the enemy into tight circles, cut off from their comrades. One such battle was on the icy world of Genobic VII, when 7th company commanded by Cpt. Garret responded to a distress call from imperial guardsmen. They did not rush, on the contrary, they proceeded slowly and deliberately, making sure nothing went wrong. They then proceeded to jump out of nowhere, seemingly popping out of the snow and the next thing the invading renegade guardsmen knew, their throats were slashed and their lifeless bodies crumpled to the ice. 
GENESEED
The gene-seed of the Frost Angels is altered in that after the Biscopea is implanted and matured, two stumps appear on the marine’s back, where Acromichus’ wings were. The Frost Angels have developed a way to cool down the hosts of the Red Thirst. While the majority are able to fight the rage down, the ones that lose control are sent deep below the Marble, frozen in dozens of cryogenic chambers where servitors and Head Apothecary Kelly may study them. Black stripes were painted onto their shoulder pads and knee pads and death marks covered their whole body. The Apothecarium even has Acromichus himself frozen in the biggest, grandest and most ornate chamber of all. The best and brightest have studied his gene-seed to learn how they might rid their chapter of the red thirst. 
ORGANISATION
The Frost Angels are organized much like the other codex chapters, except that they had an eleventh company, the reputable Tank Busters. The Company was fifty strong, and recruits were drawn directly from the tenth scout company, who also had fifty men. The Tank Busters are the bravest of the chapter, next to the first company, and many of the Tank Busters go to use the special weapons inside the first company. Otherwise, the Frost Angels are organised according to the Codex Astartes.
HOMEWORLD
The Frost Angels made their home the Marble, a lifeless white rock with a thin atmosphere and just enough size to be called a planet. Since it was far too cold, nothing lived there, and as such, the Frost Angels had no choice but to recruit from different worlds. This wasn’t a real disadvantage, as recruiting from different worlds would lead to better recruits. But the worlds had to be cold. Acromichus’ men had chosen seven different worlds to recruit from, in order from most successful and popular to least; Anazil II, Feingrex I, Lomatro, Po Rei V, Kangst, Eidores and Venekari. Anazil II is cold. Very cold, and while not as extremely, insanely cold as the Marble, the people have to sleep underground to live and have developed some of the thickest coats in the system. The men there are naturally thick, stocky and, of course, hairy. They hunt during the day when it is marginally warmer and a few big wolves venture out of their dens to be slaughtered by the hunters. The people of Anazil II are starving and when the Frost Angels found them, nearly extinct. But the Astartes made a deal with the big humans that if they serve the Emperor, they can support their families. Eager to raise their civilizations once again, they quickly filled up many of the companies. Of course most the fools forgot about their families nearly as soon as they were recruited. While some may see this as cruel, the Frost Angels do not pity them, knowing this all to be for the greater good of Humanity. Po Rei V is filled with jagged, icy spires, while not as cold as the other planets; Po Rei has great big, deep banks of snow covering the entire planet. The hunters crawl through it, and ambush ice bears, arctic wolves and hares in the everlasting night, making them perfect recruits as they already know so much about sneaking. The other worlds are much like Anazil II, very cold and inhabited with tough people. Although I spoke about popularity between the worlds, it must be noted that the current Chapter Master, Venar Ophicum, comes from the least favoured world, Venekari. 
BELIEFS
The Frost Angels hold Sanguinuis in the greatest light. They believe him to be the noblest and most heroic being next to the Emperor, blessed be his name. They believe he died knowing that Emperor would live, and as an extension, Humanity. They see Acromichus as his chosen servant, delivering the word of the Emperor and Sanguinuis and Humanity to the non-believers. They believe that ordinary humans are like a kitten stuck in a tree; a helpless animal that constantly needs aid and is without a doubt inferior to the mighty Astartes. They look down on humans with contempt and pity at their small, weak forms. They believe that the bearer of the Silver Wings can never lead them astray. Chaplains are always equipped with jetpacks designed to look like intricate wings, for they are seen as those closest to Acromichus and Sanguinuis himself. 
THE SILVER WINGS
After the Heresy, Acromichus thought himself unworthy to command his newly found chapter. He devised a test for himself that would soon become tradition. He engineered bio-mechanical wings coated with stunning silver. It would grant the wearer flight and was to be injected directly into the nerve system... without painkillers. So he summoned the entire chapter to kneel before a raised dais as he lay down on his stomach on top of a surgery table. Servitors came forward, carrying a deadly array of surgical equipment. “For the Great winged One!” Acromichus’ cold voice boomed across the hall, as the servitors began. The marines watched as a dozen or so machinated men dug drills and chisels and scalpels and other tools into their beloved chapter master’s back. His breath merely gasps of agony. He did not cry, he did not scream, he gritted his teeth and took the pain. Six hours it took, six hours before the servitors stepped back. Almost immediately, Acromichus burst out of his bonds and flew to the ceiling, smiling, “I did it my sons. We are worthy to declare the Emperor our master. All honour Sanguinuis and the Emperor!” Acromichus preached, his wings spread wide and his half naked form stretched. 
“For the Great winged One!” the space marines roared. Acromichus descended and awaited his equerry to arrive. Knight came bearing a suit of quartered blue and white, forged by one of Mars’ great artisans. In the back were two holes to fit his wings. Before his death, Acromichus declared that his successor must pass the same trial as he did, to get his Silver Wings and survive. 
WARCRY
Pro Valde Volatilis Unus
For the Great Winged One!

*Knight is the oldest space marine in the Chapter and has served since M.39. In that time he was nearly entombed into the sarcophagus of a dreadnought twice. Much of his body is held together by machinery.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

That knight guy is like as old as Bjorn the fell handed and he's NOT in a dreadnaught o_o?

Pretty good idea for a chapter but they seem a bit to inhuman for my liking, the whole looking down at normal humans and their "puny forms" strikes me as a bit nehh for an Astartes chapter, but thats just my opinion.


----------

